# Poster Catalog Removed



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

DO NOT PAY TO CATALOG POSTERS! I got mailed a Celeste poster and it's still not in my catalog.

If you have not updated yet, try to buy them before updating.

Unless you have invited the villagers to Harv or scanned in their amiibo cards, their posters have been removed from your catalog.

I no longer have the npc or Sanrio posters in my nook shopping anymore.


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 30, 2020)

I saw this too- it's really disappointing! I used to order the Sanrio ones for people all the time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

I didn't know you could get posters in the catalog without scanning them in or inviting them to Harv's?


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 30, 2020)

Thinking about it some more this morning, it's a bit funky to me that this got patched (?) with the update after Nintendo announced that they would be re-releasing Amiibo card packs in the U.S. again. Perhaps I'm overthinking.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I didn't know you could get posters in the catalog without scanning them in or inviting them to Harv's?



You would search "poster" instead of going to the special poster tab.


----------



## Holla (Sep 30, 2020)

Apparently the posters being available in that way was always glitch from the beginning and they finally decided to patch it out in this update.  

Just a bummer that it was actually a helpful glitch that really didn’t need to be removed.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

TheSillyPuppy said:


> Thinking about it some more this morning, it's a bit funky to me that this got patched (?) with the update after Nintendo announced that they would be re-releasing Amiibo card packs in the U.S. again. Perhaps I'm overthinking.



I think it's a cash grab. The hacked items I know of got removed from the game. Maybe they decided to remove the posters as part of the hacked items removal? Or cataloging posters wasn't intended of them but it's still bad on them since it has been half a year since release.


----------



## Livia (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm really upset about this. I had just completed my poster catalog with Dunquixote's help. This is probably dramatic, but its made me lose interest in the game. I'm too disappointed to play right now.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 30, 2020)

But why not just go to the poster tab, I would think that would be easier.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

Update: I got mailed a Celeste poster and it's still not in my catalog.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



MayorofMapleton said:


> But why not just go to the poster tab, I would think that would be easier.



Because the poster tabs is only for villagers and amiibos you have invited to Harv's. Catalog posters didn't show up there and now they won't with this new update.


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 30, 2020)

Holla said:


> Apparently the posters being available in that way was always glitch from the beginning and they finally decided to patch it out in this update.
> 
> Just a bummer that it was actually a helpful glitch that really didn’t need to be removed.





Sharksheep said:


> I think it's a cash grab. The hacked items I know of got removed from the game. Maybe they decided to remove the posters as part of the hacked items removal? Or cataloging posters wasn't intended of them but it's still bad on them since it has been half a year since release.



Ooof, I didn't know the posters being available by searching the catalogue was a bug since release. This makes me lean heavily towards the cash grab motivation as well. That kind of leaves a sour taste in my mouth, to be honest. :/ I hope I'm not being petty, lol. Doesn't help that the small pool of cash grab end-users will probably buy up a good chunk of the Amiibo card packs to upsell them.


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 30, 2020)

This is sad news, I’m so glad I only ever traded for posters rather than cataloguing them. I think they will only be in your catalog if you yourself have the amiibo and scanned them in or they were your villager you summoned to harv’s island. I also don’t have any of the Sanrio posters in my catalog because someone gifted them to me so I’m glad I kept my copies of the posters rather than giving them away.

definitely a cash grab by Nintendo, no doubt about that!


----------



## Skunk (Sep 30, 2020)

Oof, I paid a hefty amount of tickets to catalog them all a while back i think.. Ahh.. =(


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 30, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Update: I got mailed a Celeste poster and it's still not in my catalog.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> ...



Oh I now understand the problem. I can see how that would be problematic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 30, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> You would search "poster" instead of going to the special poster tab.


Oh, I didn't even know about that! that's really unfortunate that they removed the ability to re-order posters from villagers/NPCs you haven't scanned in. 

If it was a glitch, why did they take this long to patch it?


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh, I didn't even know about that! that's really unfortunate that they removed the ability to re-order posters from villagers/NPCs you haven't scanned in.
> 
> If it was a glitch, why did they take this long to patch it?


I dunno, sometime they just are really slow doing it which sucks because like, people used it so much and I can imagine it was helpful. Luckily I saved all my mail stuff and I'm not a cataloging person who need everything but yeah man, major bummers.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh, I didn't even know about that! that's really unfortunate that they removed the ability to re-order posters from villagers/NPCs you haven't scanned in.
> 
> If it was a glitch, why did they take this long to patch it?



I'm still on the theory that it is a cash grab since they announcement last week they were going to release series 1-4 amiibos.


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 30, 2020)

What the heck man? If this was always a glitch, why didn’t they just patch it earlier on instead of waiting 6 months to fix this?


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 30, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> What the heck man? If this was always a glitch, why didn’t they just patch it earlier on instead of waiting 6 months to fix this?


It probably wasn't a major concern of theirs until they decided to re-release the amiibo cards. Just like how the star trees weren't a major concern until the dream suite was added.


----------



## litilravnur (Sep 30, 2020)

For sure this is a bummer since I also got Dunquixote's help and now the posters are gone... Where I live amiibo cards aren't quite popular at stores and aren't particularly cheap and I'm pretty afraid of diy amiibo cards. So my best option was to catalog them as I did


----------



## kayleee (Sep 30, 2020)

I feel like they totally did this because they are re-releasing amiibo cards. pretty lame of them


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 30, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> It probably wasn't a major concern of theirs until they decided to re-release the amiibo cards. Just like how the star trees weren't a major concern until the dream suite was added.


TT^TT


----------



## aetherene (Sep 30, 2020)

Well now I'm sad ):

I catalogued all of the posters except Sable's and that was the last one I needed. At least all of the posters that I put up on Harv's Island are still on the wall.


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 30, 2020)

litilravnur said:


> For sure this is a bummer since I also got Dunquixote's help and now the posters are gone... Where I live amiibo cards aren't quite popular at stores and aren't particularly cheap and I'm pretty afraid of diy amiibo cards. So my best option was to catalog them as I did


This is also an issue, they’re difficult to find where I live and IF you happen to find them, they’re really expensive. Which is why I was so glad to get all the posters catalogued.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020

If you “catalogue” posters post-update, does the game STILL not register in your catalogue?


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 30, 2020)

yeah i ordered 3 i hadnt yet, but sadly had already ordered 2 more things earlier, so wasnt able to get all the posters i hadn't ordered yet. thank goodness I already had kicks poster though


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> This is also an issue, they’re difficult to find where I live and IF you happen to find them, they’re really expensive. Which is why I was so glad to get all the posters catalogued.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> If you “catalogue” posters post-update, does the game STILL not register in your catalogue?


I updated my first post. Still nothing in the catalog after I asked a friend to mail me my Celeste poster.


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 30, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> If you “catalogue” posters post-update, does the game STILL not register in your catalogue?


From the sounds of things, the update prevents them from being added at all. @Sharksheep said they got a Celeste Poster after the update and it wasn't in their catalogue.


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 30, 2020)

OUF...

I was hoping that we would be able to re-catalogue them post-update, but now we can’t even do that either. 

RIP my posters in my catalogue, you were bountiful and beautiful while you lasted.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Sep 30, 2020)

bummer.


----------



## Candy83 (Sep 30, 2020)

Does this mean “No Posters [At All]”?


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

Candy83 said:


> Does this mean “No Posters [At All]”?


If you have the amiibos or invited villagers to Harv their posters are still under the special posters tabs.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 30, 2020)

oh, so if you don't actually have the amiibo and you haven't actually ordered the poster because you used the amiibo on harv's - you can't order them anymore??

Nintendo is lowkey doing everything they can to get more money


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 30, 2020)

This is like slightly annoying at worst, some of the apoplectic responses are a bit much. I’m sure many members here would be happy to buy and sell you any poster you want at a reasonable price. You’re just not going to be able to catalog them all if you don’t have their Amiibos, but that doesn’t impact gameplay or decoration one bit.


----------



## RedPanda (Sep 30, 2020)

It's just frustrating because it didn't come across as a glitch or hack in any way, so it feels like a feature is being taken away from us. And so many players paid significant amounts to catalog Sanrio posters and rare posters, only to have them disappear from their catalog. This matters because lots of people sell their inventory to make room, assuming they can re-order the item when they realize what they need it for. 

It's true, the people in this community collectively have every Amiibo ever made for this game, so with some work, getting the posters back in hand will be possible, but having access to them in the catalog is a nice feature I'm sorry to have lost.

FWIW I have a lot of Amiibos and I am more than happy to send people posters for free. I'll make a thread at some point soon. I'm sure I won't be the only one willing to help out with that!


----------



## Crash (Sep 30, 2020)

this is such an obvious cash grab. i don't see any reason why they would've considered cataloging posters as a "glitch"; seems suspicious that nintendo removed it just in time for amiibo cards to be rereleased. it's not the end of the world for me, but people have the right to be upset after seven months of cataloging only for all that work to be taken away for absolutely no reason.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 30, 2020)

I can see how it would be annoying. However, it isn't like we can't trade for posters. I guess I don't see how it is any different from Nook Mile Items.

It just might be time to do my part and get involved in the trading community. I want more DAL items and more opportunities for avoided villagers anyway.


----------



## kemdi (Sep 30, 2020)

Well, this is disappointing. It doesn't affect me much, though., since I only lost a handful of posters. Still it sucks to see a feature that was technically in the game day one, just taken away because they wanna rerelease amiibos.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

I am still so fricking ticked off about this. I was hoping to help people by letting them catalogue my posters for free. I’ll reopen or make a new thread to order them for free but I can’t order over a dozen of the WA and one of series four since I don’t have the cards. :/  I was planning on getting the rest i need (or trying to) for xmas if there were any packs left since I can’t afford them without a gift card, but I probably won’t now since I cannot support a company that does something scummy like this. I am extremely disappointed with them; I am definitely mot surprised they did this though seeing how they locked stuff like the qr codes behind a subscription.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020



saucySheep said:


> oh, so if you don't actually have the amiibo and you haven't actually ordered the poster because you used the amiibo on harv's - you can't order them anymore??
> 
> Nintendo is lowkey doing everything they can to get more money



Heya. I still have Booker’s poster for you. If you want any others, let me know. I got a few other trades to do today though and still need to do stuff around the house.


----------



## Uffe (Sep 30, 2020)

I don't catalog posters, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this was just patching out a bug/unintended feature. Amiibo cards were already re-released back in May in Japan, where Animal Crossing is bigger. So if it were truly about the money, it would have been taken out during a patch then.

It's a little disappointing to me too, but it's not like you can't trade for them, and I doubt most people need more than one per villager anyway.


----------



## rezberri (Sep 30, 2020)

i agree with mirukushake in that it was most likely a bug instead of an intended feature. the fact that posters didnt catalog like other things rly solidified my view on this. it's weird they waited so long to fix it, but what's done is done. it sucks bc it's nice to have everything in the catalog but ig that's not rly technically needed to "100%" it. i dont think this is a dig to get people to buy more amiibo cards but i can see why people would see it that way. amiibo cards (& figures), to me, are collectables first then used for in game things second.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

I can accept that it was a bug and not a feature but what I'm not ok with is that it took them over half a year to address it. And the timing of it along with the rerelease of amiibos make me suspect that it was a money grab and now is that time to fix it.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 30, 2020)

Nintendo be like:


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 30, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I can accept that it was a bug and not a feature but what I'm not ok with is that it took them over half a year to address it. And the timing of it along with the rerelease of amiibos make me suspect that it was a money grab and now is that time to fix it.



Again, Nintendo has already been selling amiibo cards in Japan for *4 months*. I'm willing to bet this is was just a very, very low priority bug. Popular hacked items like the star fragment trees were being sold for real money and still didn't get taken out for a few months iirc, so...


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> Again, Nintendo has already been selling amiibo cards in Japan for *4 months*. I'm willing to bet this is was just a very, very low priority bug. Popular hacked items like the star fragment trees were being sold for real money and still didn't get taken out for a few months iirc, so...



I'm pretty sure that the star trees were removed because they were getting a swamp of reports via dream suite about them. Also the irl money from star tree sales were not going to Nintendo while being against their ToS. 

Personally I don't care too much that they removed the catalog posters. I'm just annoyed that I can't give Sanrio and npcs posters to people who want them. I can't find numbers of NH sold by country but based on population of Japan compared to NA countries, there's probably a lot of more players here. It's also really expensive to buy anything in Japan and have it shipped overseas so I don't think a lot of people outside of Japan have the amiibos that were released four months ago. People here would buy them out even if it's just for their resale value.


----------



## mayortiffany (Sep 30, 2020)

Sigh... 

As others on this thread have mentioned, it seems awfully suspect that they've decided to patch this bug now, when they're looking to release Amiibo cards once more. Whether or not being able to purchase catalogued posters was a bug or a feature, I don't know. 

I do think that the difference between this bug and the star tree hack was that one was something created by Nintendo and which to my knowledge, does not break the Terms of Service and the other a user-created hack that broke the Terms of Service. After six months, it seems bizarre to me that Nintendo would be working on this _now _when they likely have known about this for a while. It also seems bizarre that this, of all patches, is going to be what they're working on considering that there are still users trying to hack the game, still critiques about a lack of furniture and Nook shop upgrades, which seem like comparatively larger priorities. 

Full disclosure, I did capitalize on this feature/bug to catalogue some amiibo and Sanrio posters. I am glad that I was able to get them when I was, though in the future I suppose I will have to rely on shops to directly sell me posters if I'm still interested in them.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

The villager poster is pretty rare too. I have not opened my amiibo since it was overpriced when I found it on amazon (couldn’t get the english version either). It sucks that I can’t order it from my catalogue even though I was given it. I don’t want to open my amiibo if I want more copies. Then there are the amiibo cards that I don’t have and would like to help others by ordering like the sanrio. Regardless how it is in Japan or how long they had this patched, I still think this is a scummy move on the company’s part since not everyone can afford amiibos and the timing for them to fix it is just... ugh.


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (Sep 30, 2020)

RedPanda said:


> It's just frustrating because it didn't come across as a glitch or hack in any way, so it feels like a feature is being taken away from us. And so many players paid significant amounts to catalog Sanrio posters and rare posters, only to have them disappear from their catalog. This matters because lots of people sell their inventory to make room, assuming they can re-order the item when they realize what they need it for.
> 
> It's true, the people in this community collectively have every Amiibo ever made for this game, so with some work, getting the posters back in hand will be possible, but having access to them in the catalog is a nice feature I'm sorry to have lost.
> 
> FWIW I have a lot of Amiibos and I am more than happy to send people posters for free. I'll make a thread at some point soon. I'm sure I won't be the only one willing to help out with that!


Hey there RedPanda. I have all of series 1,3,4, RV and Sanrio. Just missing a chunk from series 2 so I couldn't help much there. But let me know if you wanna work on something together!


----------



## Jessi (Sep 30, 2020)

I noticed this a little while ago. Its was like this way before the update. Kinda disappointing tbh


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> The villager poster is pretty rare too. I have not opened my amiibo since it was overpriced when I found it on amazon (couldn’t get the english version either). It sucks that I can’t order it from my catalogue even though I was given it. I don’t want to open my amiibo if I want more copies. Then there are the amiibo cards that I don’t have and would like to help others by ordering like the sanrio. Regardless how it is in Japan or how long they had this patched, I still think this is a scummy move on the company’s part since not everyone can afford amiibos and the timing for them to fix it is just... ugh.


Hey! If you need more copies let me know as I have my figure unopened


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2020)

What!?! Nooo I loved the posters! It was a great way to display my amiibos in game and help people out... it’s also just a great way of cataloguing all of the villagers you’ve had on your island (I tend to forget after a while lol)

This is really disappointing and I can’t believe I hadn’t noticed until I saw this thread.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 30, 2020)

Jessi said:


> I noticed this a little while ago. Its was like this way before the update. Kinda disappointing tbh



That you didn't see them in the special posters tab? This was always the behavior. If you used the search for "poster" they showed up. I mailed someone sanrio posters a few days before this update.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> Hey! If you need more copies let me know as I have my figure unopened


 
Thank you so much!  That is really kind of you. I’ll let you know if I do.


----------



## xXSweetChaosXx (Sep 30, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I am still so fricking ticked off about this. I was hoping to help people by letting them catalogue my posters for free. I’ll reopen or make a new thread to order them for free but I can’t order over a dozen of the WA and one of series four since I don’t have the cards. :/  I was planning on getting the rest i need (or trying to) for xmas if there were any packs left since I can’t afford them without a gift card, but I probably won’t now since I cannot support a company that does something scummy like this. I am extremely disappointed with them; I am definitely mot surprised they did this though seeing how they locked stuff like the qr codes behind a subscription.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 30, 2020
> 
> ...


Hey! I can help out if you like since I have the full set of WA and series 4 cards, between a few of us, we should be able to offer all the posters. It's just annoying that we can only order 5 a day


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 30, 2020)

xXSweetChaosXx said:


> Hey! I can help out if you like since I have the full set of WA and series 4 cards, between a few of us, we should be able to offer all the posters. It's just annoying that we can only order 5 a day



That would be fantastic .  Glad to see other people that want to do the same thing. Rather than have three different threads offering the same thing, a joint effort thread might be actually work better. Let’s see what @RedPanda thinks of the idea.  

I have all but two from series 4 but I have a different version of stitches so i can still order stitches poster. And i have some of the WA, but not all of them.


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 30, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> I'm pretty sure that the star trees were removed because they were getting a swamp of reports via dream suite about them. Also the irl money from star tree sales were not going to Nintendo while being against their ToS.
> 
> Personally I don't care too much that they removed the catalog posters. I'm just annoyed that I can't give Sanrio and npcs posters to people who want them. I can't find numbers of NH sold by country but based on population of Japan compared to NA countries, there's probably a lot of more players here. It's also really expensive to buy anything in Japan and have it shipped overseas so I don't think a lot of people outside of Japan have the amiibos that were released four months ago. People here would buy them out even if it's just for their resale value.



I don't understand why we're talking as if the update/patch was only for North America. It was global, and the developers are in Japan. If they wanted to capitalize on making money from amiibo cards, they would have patched it out as soon as amiibo cards became commercially available, which was in May.

I could only find official numbers from April (so missing about 10 million copies from launch) but Japan accounts for over 1/3 of all NH sales worldwide, so probably over 7.5 million at this point. It's not a small number of people.


----------



## rezberri (Sep 30, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> What!?! Nooo I loved the posters! It was a great way to display my amiibos in game and help people out... it’s also just a great way of cataloguing all of the villagers you’ve had on your island (I tend to forget after a while lol)


actually i just checked and u can still get posters of villagers who live on ur island. just go to Harvey's and summon them. but i imagine u can only do that if they're currently living on ur island and not if they've moved away.


----------



## Mick (Sep 30, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> What!?! Nooo I loved the posters! It was a great way to display my amiibos in game and help people out... it’s also just a great way of cataloguing all of the villagers you’ve had on your island (I tend to forget after a while lol)
> 
> This is really disappointing and I can’t believe I hadn’t noticed until I saw this thread.



The posters are still a thing, no worries there! What got patched out was the ability to obtain posters from villagers/special characters from other people, and then ordering more from the catalog while never having had the villager or amiibo yourself.

To me, the fact that you could only find these posters in your catalog using the search function instead of the poster tab shows that this was never intended to be possible in the first place: Someone specifically wrote the code to hide posters from villagers that weren't yours.

It kinda sucks, but as mirukushake said, the amiibo cards were already restocked in May for Japan. If the money was really a priority, they would have fixed this in an earlier patch or update.

So was it about the money, or about fixing unintended game behaviour? Maybe a bit of both. But the world is bigger than just NA, a huge portion of their players do not live there, and I think pointing at the card restock there for being the only reason is unfair.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2020)

Mick said:


> The posters are still a thing, no worries there! What got patched out was the ability to obtain posters from villagers/special characters from other people, and then ordering more from the catalog while never having had the villager or amiibo yourself.
> 
> To me, the fact that you could only find these posters in your catalog using the search function instead of the poster tab shows that this was never intended to be possible in the first place: Someone specifically wrote the code to hide posters from villagers that weren't yours.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying! Yes I agree, I'm not from the US so cards cannot be the soul reason for this (although I think we are getting a rerelease too) Being an unintended game behaviour actually makes a lot of sense as a possibility!


----------



## Mick (Sep 30, 2020)

rezberri said:


> actually i just checked and u can still get posters of villagers who live on ur island. just go to Harvey's and summon them. but i imagine u can only do that if they're currently living on ur island and not if they've moved away.



I just checked, I do still have the ability to order posters for villagers that have moved out as well! So I think it literally just applies to any villager that isn't and has never been 'yours'.


----------



## rezberri (Sep 30, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> Thanks for clarifying! Yes I agree, I'm not from the US so cards cannot be the soul reason for this (although I think we are getting a rerelease too) Being an unintended game behaviour actually makes a lot of sense as a possibility!


we are getting a rerelease of amiibo card series 1-4 in November (no date specified i think) and a rerelease of the welcome amiibo series December 2nd.


Mick said:


> I just checked, I do still have the ability to order posters for villagers that have moved out as well! So I think it literally just applies to any villager that isn't and has never been 'yours'.


ooo thank u for this clarification. but i have to ask, if u go to Harvey's island and look at villagers u can summon in, do previous ones show as well? bc when i looked at my posters list b4 going to Harvey's island to test out whether we could still order posters of villagers we have currently, i saw that while i have Apollo on my island, i didn't have his poster. after summoning him at Harvey's place i was able to order his poster, though. id test this myself but i dont have any villagers that have moved out in my current save.


----------



## Faux (Sep 30, 2020)

rezberri said:


> actually i just checked and u can still get posters of villagers who live on ur island. just go to Harvey's and summon them. but i imagine u can only do that if they're currently living on ur island and not if they've moved away.



Once you invite them to Harv's island, their poster is catalogued for good.


----------



## Mick (Sep 30, 2020)

rezberri said:


> ooo thank u for this clarification. but i have to ask, if u go to Harvey's island and look at villagers u can summon in, do previous ones show as well? bc when i looked at my posters list b4 going to Harvey's island to test out whether we could still order posters of villagers we have currently, i saw that while i have Apollo on my island, i didn't have his poster. after summoning him at Harvey's place i was able to order his poster, though. id test this myself but i dont have any villagers that have moved out in my current save.



I don't think I have ever been able to put villagers in Harv's studio after they have moved out! So I already tried to remember to take a picture of every villager I have before they move out, and after you've done that once, you should still be able to order their posters even after they leave.


----------



## meo (Sep 30, 2020)

I was hoping it was just a mistake on their end.
The main aspect that bothers me with the idea that they did it for the card sales is just...if they really wanted the incentive then they could have taken the chance to introduce a new item/RVs. It’s not like there isn’t so many sets and items that were in previous games that are not in NH.

But I also understand the major disappointment for those that took the time to collect and especially those that put so much work into free catalog for the community. That in itself is so much work.


----------



## DragonLatios (Sep 30, 2020)

Centuria said:


> Once you invite them to Harv's island, their poster is catalogued for good.


one villager i did not summon to his island and i never got his poster. Well Someone give me his poster so it not a big lost.  but now i can't order more  if i need too.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 30, 2020)

tbh this was really unexpected of them to do :c it makes me sad because I've seen how time consuming it can be to finally collect all posters and then lay them all out for others to catalog. for all of that to just disappear is...upsetting.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 30, 2020)

This makes Photopia 100% redundant for me now.

I threw out my posters because they were catalogued. :-/


----------



## BalloonFight (Sep 30, 2020)

Welp that is really lame and unfortunate. I guess I'll be slightly more active in inviting villagers to Harv's island when rotating villagers now. Definitely sucks as I paid a decent amount of NMTs at one point to catalog all of the posters.


----------



## xara (Oct 1, 2020)

another decision by nintendo that i’m not sure,,, what the point was. like with the hybrid islands, i genuinely am confused as to why this feature was taken away. like,, why even bother putting it in the game, then? it’s starting to feel like with every major update, something gets taken away and for what?? ;/

i’m especially upset for @Dunquixote . i don’t think her free poster cataloging event was even a week old before nintendo decided to change the game. with there being 391 posters available, i don’t even want to imagine just how long it took her to order everything and set it all up just for it to be made even more difficult within days. i completed my poster collection ages ago and have them all in my storage for the most part but for those who hadn’t yet, only had them in their catalog or went out of their way to offer them to people? this just,, wasn’t sexy of nintendo at all lmao.

some people have been hoping that this is a bug/glitch of sorts but i don’t think so. the day that the fall update trailer was released, nintendo announced that amiibo cards would be back on shelves soon and notice how a few days later, posters have become only available by scanning villagers in through amiibo? i don’t think this is a coincidence and is just another ploy by nintendo for money.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Oct 1, 2020)

I feel bad to those who spent a lot of effort cataloging them.

All I can say is that Nintendo dictates on how we should play this game. If it's their intention to remove it, we have no choice but to accept it. This isn't like any other gaming company who openly takes player feedback in a forum format. I wish Nintendo would communicate with their players especially with the game's current direction. Not only that it will keep the interests alive, it also builds a sustaining relationship with their fans.


----------



## RedPanda (Oct 1, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> That would be fantastic .  Glad to see other people that want to do the same thing. Rather than have three different threads offering the same thing, a joint effort thread might be actually work better. Let’s see what @RedPanda thinks of the idea.
> 
> I have all but two from series 4 but I have a different version of stitches so i can still order stitches poster. And i have some of the WA, but not all of them.



I like that idea. I have fewer amiibos than the two of you but I still have a good number. I have about 50 percent of the series 1-4, all WA, 2 sanrio, and the villager. And in spite of my irritation with Nintendo I do hope to buy more packs when they are for sale in NA. My goal is to have a complete set as well. So yeah, if you want to pool effort to do a thread that would work for me!


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 1, 2020)

RedPanda said:


> I like that idea. I have fewer amiibos than the two of you but I still have a good number. I have about 50 percent of the series 1-4, all WA, 2 sanrio, and the villager. And in spite of my irritation with Nintendo I do hope to buy more packs when they are for sale in NA. My goal is to have a complete set as well. So yeah, if you want to pool effort to do a thread that would work for me!



I would also jump in on this sort of effort. I also have the Sanrio set and quite a few cards to work with. Not all the villager cards, but I have


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 2, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> That would be fantastic . Glad to see other people that want to do the same thing. Rather than have three different threads offering the same thing, a joint effort thread might be actually work better. Let’s see what @RedPanda thinks of the idea.
> 
> I have all but two from series 4 but I have a different version of stitches so i can still order stitches poster. And i have some of the WA, but not all of them.


I wouldn't mind helping out. I have all of series 1-4 and the WA cards.


----------

